# Nutrient advice for a beginner pls



## sitdownman2000 (Sep 2, 2020)

Dear Community,
I hope yall are doin well. Ive got a plant of mine thats been sprouted out the ground for a week and a half about to plan on giving it nutrition. Never worked w Nutrients before and where im from there arent many choices and itd hard rn to import so im going to be using Miracle Grow ( Liquid form -) Can you kind ppl tell me how much of it i should use and in what ratio to water ( in litres pls 
Thank u guys so much wish you all great health smoke up to


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Go online and order Fox Farms nutrients. MG nutes suck for Marijuana. You would be better off using fish emulsions for vegging then MG.


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C0PEBES/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_FG4tFbBWN7SS6
		


And by the way. Welcome to the Passion. Good to see you posting.


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 2, 2020)

I agree with the above that at some point you should look at more canna focused nutes or even go with a super soil Recipe  to handle the feeding needs. 

If you are looking for short term (or long term, it’s your show) guidance for MG, I don’t have a lot of experience with it but I wouldn’t start and anything more than half strength for what it advises, easier to add more if you see deficiencies than to have to work with a burned/locked out plant. 

You could also use this time to dial in things like PH of the runoff, temp and humidity etc... to give them the best chance to leverage the food that they are given.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

∆∆∆∆


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> guidance for MG, I don’t have a lot of experience with it but I wouldn’t start and anything more than half strength for what it advises, easier to add more if you see deficiencies than to have to work with a burned/locked out plant.


I
I don't have any experience with MG either, but is there an NPK value somewhere on the bottle?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Just be careful,, i hear it has traces of pesticides.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

I was gonna ask you why it's so bad.   I know why I'd never use their soil (limiting any Monsanto buying really).


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Thats the main reason,,plus its really not setup for marijuana. 
I have used MG soil and fertilizers from start to finish and was not impressed at all.
 Fox Farms is much much better and you can most definitely see the difference.
Now if thats all you can get or afford is MG then fine. Its better then not growing at all. You will get a harvest but for a few bucks more you will be much happier. Plus if you use MG's soil,,every time you water you're feeding. I dont always want to feed my girls when all they want is a drink of water.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

yep, that's why I wouldn't use their soil


----------



## burnie (Sep 2, 2020)

If you`re out in the boonies , do ya` have critters.....chickens ,cows , horses , rabbits ?  If so , you have some free manure to make some teas from .  Justa` thought .
peace


----------



## sitdownman2000 (Sep 4, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> I agree with the above that at some point you should look at more canna focused nutes or even go with a super soil Recipe  to handle the feeding needs.
> 
> If you are looking for short term (or long term, it’s your show) guidance for MG, I don’t have a lot of experience with it but I wouldn’t start and anything more than half strength for what it advises, easier to add more if you see deficiencies than to have to work with a burned/locked out plant.
> 
> You could also use this time to dial in things like PH of the runoff, temp and humidity etc... to give them the best chance to leverage the food that they are given.


----------



## sitdownman2000 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hmm respect ur guys advice tho shipping rn w this corona shit is hassle and long and only have acces to miracle gro the product i have displayed.. can someone at least help me how much ratio i can use of MG and water ? For the stage of my plant shlwn ues in future w buy proper hemp nutritipn tbo currently ots not possible thanks a milli guys


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Go by the directions on the bottle and then split that in half. Start out slow and work your way up. It should give you directions per gallons of water.


----------



## sitdownman2000 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mmm says about 1/4 cap per litre and regarding nutrition should it always b given nutrition or should i feed like once a week ? Dude cannot tha mnk u so much for thid realy aopreciate maman


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

That's what i would do. Feed them once a week 1st and see how they react.


----------

